# Can You Hear The Difference?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now be honest. So that the name doesn't influence you. Click on the link below and then click on the videos on the right hand side of the page. Turn your head away so you can't see the name or have someone else click it for you and see if you can tell the difference between the Blueridge and the Martin. Not every model has a comparison video. The ones that do, I've listed below.

NOTE: THIS IS A MULTIPLE CHOICE POLL. IF YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE CHECK THE BOX; IF NOT, LEAVE THE BOX BLANK.



#1) *Blueridge BR-43 * vs. *Martin 000M*
#2) *Blueridge BR-140 * vs. *Martin D-18V*
#3) *Blueridge BR-140A * vs. *Martin D-18GE*
#4) *Blueridge BR-140B * vs. *Martin D-18V*
#5) *Blueridge BR-143 * vs. *Martin OM-18V
*#6) *Blueridge BR-160 * vs. *Martin HD-28V*
#7) *Blueridge BR-160A * vs. *Martin D-28 Marquis* 
#8) *Blueridge BR-160B * vs. *Martin HD-28V*
#9)*Blueridge BR-160C * vs. *Martin HD-28V*
#10) *Blueridge BR-163 * vs. *Martin OM-28V*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, no one can hear the difference?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure what you are trying to show all that comes up is a site for a music store????????????????????:sSig_busted:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I tried three different sound sets and could definitely hear differences in all, and not a bit surprised that I did. Different players different tunes and different mic placement introduce variables that make it impossible to have an objective opinion.

As you know, from a player's perspective, what an instrument sounds like is only one factor to determine suitability for a particular purpose. 

I record everything from tin whistles to 9 foot concert grand pianos, and it always amazes me how individual players can deliver such dramatically different sounds from the same instrument.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> I tried three different sound sets and could definitely hear differences in all, and not a bit surprised that I did. _*Different players different tunes and different mic placement introduce variables that make it impossible to have an objective opinion.*_
> 
> As you know, from a player's perspective, what an instrument sounds like is only one factor to determine suitability for a particular purpose.
> 
> I record everything from tin whistles to 9 foot concert grand pianos, and it always amazes me how individual players can deliver such dramatically different sounds from the same instrument.


In this case, I'm quite sure it's the same player and placement of mics so any difference you hear would be in the instruments themselves. The only other variable that I could think of would be in the strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Not sure what you are trying to show all that comes up is a site for a music store????????????????????:sSig_busted:


Yes, it is a music store that has done the clips. It appears they have changed that page. In that case, click on the link in my OP, click on videos at the top of the page and then click on the Blueridge vs. Martin icon.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, I can see the videos there. The first few I clicked on had no videos or audio tracks and simply linked to an online store with some text blurb and nothing much else. Of course there is a difference; it's very clear. But I really don't think that listening to video clips is a great way of judging acoustic guitars. There are so many variables and I've played guitars where one model stands head and shoulder above (or below) others in the same line. Heck, I owned an acoustic that sounded better than guitars for twice the money (my number one regretted instrument sale). And how you personally interact with a guitar makes a difference, too. I've listened to someone play a guitar and then played it myself and it sounded different. The way you attack the strings, the pick you use, and all those other things, will make a guitar speak to you or not. I find this truer for acoustic than electric guitars.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No matter how one tries it is impossible to duplicate the same method of playing and the same distance from the mic to the acoustic and we also don't really know what they used to record and what they might have done to the recording. I am always skeptical when hear comparisons from one guitar to the next just to many variables. ship


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> No matter how one tries it is impossible to duplicate the same method of playing and the same distance from the mic to the acoustic and we also don't really know what they used to record and what they might have done to the recording. I am always skeptical when hear comparisons from one guitar to the next just to many variables. ship


Agreed,and with Shark's post too .

In addition,virtually all my net surfing is done on a laptop and the speakers don't do justice to anything,so I never listen to clips trying to sell me something .

In fact I have a hard time trusting my own ears some days .


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> No matter how one tries it is impossible to duplicate the same method of playing and the same distance from the mic to the acoustic and we also don't really know what they used to record and what they might have done to the recording. I am always skeptical when hear comparisons from one guitar to the next just to many variables. ship


It is possible to setup a test system that can show objective results, but I find most presenters undertake these tests with a bias ( my $200 guitar sounds just like this $5k one), and that leaves me a bit cold on accepting the results as meaningful.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have tried these links several times and they seem to be redirected to various pages. This http://www.maurysmusic.com/blueridge_vs__martin will take you to the page where some direct video comparisons are made (I am assuming same player/mic/position?). Still a very noticeable difference in overtones and texture, to my ear. I would expect this would be even more evident when actually playing the instrument or recording in a better environment.

On another note... I can't get over the drop dead ugly toner and pick guards used on the Blueridges. I know it is purely an aesthetic thing, but it is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

ronmac said:


> On another note... I can't get over the drop dead ugly toner and pick guards used on the Blueridges. I know it is purely an aesthetic thing, but it is a deal breaker for me.


i have had 2 br180's, one was black and simply beautiful, but it didn't sound as good as the normal model. i still have the normal br180.

the leopard skin pick guard had to go on mine. nothing i could do about the faux vintage toner though. also thought the abalone everywhere didn't suit the guitar. but the sound and feel are top notch so long as the strings are relatively new.


----------

